# My Pictures Folder Slow to Open



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

I have been saving all of my photos from my 4 month long trip to Hawaii into one folder in my My Pics... but all of a sudden, when I double click on it, it takes a good 20 seconds to open. Noe of my other folders have done this. What can be the cause? I have 416 picks and 800some megabytes. Nothing on my computer is slow or anything. Can I perform some type of task on the folder to fix this problem? Thanks


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're viewing thumbnails, that can take awhile.

Look for Thumbs.db in that folder, delete it, and try it again. This is where Windows stores the thumbnails for images in that folder. The first time it will take awhile to load, but after that it should be back to normal.

If you don't see Thumbs.db, go to Tools, Folder Options, View, Advanced Settings, and select "Show hidden files and folders."


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

if i delete the thumbnails file... does that mean that I won't see the thumbnails again? Or does it just reset the thumbnails? Thanks


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

I've been waiting patiently for the answer, and since I'm having the same issue, will deleting the Thumbs.db folder, mess up anything else? Do I just delete the contents of the folder or the folder, as well? Does this need to be done on a regular basis? 
Thanks


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

deleteing the Thumbs file in the My Pictures folder will not harm anything else.. Windows will regenerate it the next time you open the My Pictures folder... it will take some time as erick295 stated...

buck


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi buck and Happy New Year  

Thanks for the info :up: have a great day :up:


----------

